# How to make an indoor pigeon/dove cage for less than $30



## Peech

Back when I was a starving college student I kept 2 ring neck doves and one rescued feral pigeon in my apartment. The feral came first and unexpectedly and having minimal funds and power tools I had to improvise on his housing.

Fast forward to last week, when a lost king pigeon showed up at my apartment door, discussed here...http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/a-white-king-in-a-small-apartment-52186.html...I got to make one of these again. It's strong, cheap and easy. No tools are required, but it is for *indoor birds only*. If you know of someone contemplating adopting a bird but intimidated by the cost or making of cages please send this their way:

http://peechierana.weebly.com/a-quick-and-painless-indoor-pigeon-hut.html

I put it on my website for easy access with almost exactly the same intro.


----------



## Libis

This is great!  
I did something similarly cheap for a holding/quarantine/transport cage for my ringnecks with an old guinea pig cage, garden bird mesh, and zip ties. Your cage is nicer looking though. lol. Mine has zip ties sticking out at every angle on the outside, and they're black, while the cage bars are white.


----------



## ptras

I've found that the easiest and cheapest way is to look for someone listing free cages or dog crates on Craigslist. I see at least a dozen weekly in my area.


----------



## Libis

ptras said:


> I've found that the easiest and cheapest way is to look for someone listing free cages or dog crates on Craigslist. I see at least a dozen weekly in my area.


The friend who I got Edmund from has her other doves in an altered dog crate. (She put aviary netting on it so they couldn't stick their heads between the bars.)  Edmund originally lived in there too, but he kept fighting with the other birds. (It was a "three's a crowd" situation.)


----------



## ocipura

I want to make one, but I can't find those design-a-cube things anywhere


----------



## Rafael/PR

guys im like you not much money to spend but came with an idea if you are planing to keep you birds inside or if your area is warm year round you could build one real cheap out of pvc , chicken wire and tie-on and pvc Glue, here what im came up with http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16951 and http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16953 and i even build a trap for one of them and landing pad http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16950 all what you need you get it in home-depot, will not rust or rot , had the smaller one for 4 year now and it still like new, you could build one any size you want. pvc is dirt cheap to buy.and it light weight so it wiill be easy to move around.


----------



## RodSD

Clever on that cube. You can use the same if you have a rabbit.

Clever on that pvc ones as well. I think MaryJane did the same thing in the past. Thanks for the info and pictures, Rafael.

I do have a question though regarding the pvc setup. I have a raccoon here that can chew on stuff. Will that pvc be able to handle it?


----------



## Libis

It would probably depend on how thick the pvc was and how hard it was. 

I would err on the side of him being able to get in/out--racoons are so smart and dextrous! Plus, it sounds like the pvc method is relatively light so he might just go underneath or figure out how to open whatever access door you built.


----------



## gloria

Oh, I cannot thank you enough for sharing this! Cheap and easy. I've got two pigeons rescued as babies, they're teenage now but still not suitable for prolonged outside work. I don't think they really like being all cooped up either. So I'm using your idea as an 'outdoor' cage for them. This way I can put them on the grass and train them to forage, and not end up being victims to our hunting dog.


----------



## Libis

gloria said:


> Oh, I cannot thank you enough for sharing this! Cheap and easy. I've got two pigeons rescued as babies, they're teenage now but still not suitable for prolonged outside work. I don't think they really like being all cooped up either. So I'm using your idea as an 'outdoor' cage for them. This way I can put them on the grass and train them to forage, and not end up being victims to our hunting dog.


Just be sure that the cage is strong enough to keep the dogs and other predators out.


----------



## gloria

Libis said:


> Just be sure that the cage is strong enough to keep the dogs and other predators out.


They'll be out on the grass for just a couple of hours, and I'll be there to supervise. So no funny business.


----------



## Libis

Good. I know we always had to be so careful when we brought out the guinea pig under her cage top because the hawks really congregate here.


----------

